# The Scamming by Uber - Fueled by Idiots



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

As a very disgruntled former Uber driver, I really don't enjoy seeing so many people becoming a part of the Uber scam. I realize everyone has the responsible of educating themselves to prevent being exploited by such a sleazy outfit like Uber, but they really need to shut this shit-hole down now.

So, I'm at a convenient store getting gas last night. I still have my months-old Uber air freshener dangling from the rear-view. I don't use it to advertise for Uber, but to educate anyone that ask me if I'm an Uber driver. I let them know it's a rip-off, and basically just one big scam for drivers.

Some young, big-soft-and-squishy guy walks up eating a jelly roll, or something sticky looking. He asked if I was an Uber driver, I told him, not anymore. He said he was. I asked if it was still $0.70/mile. He got a puzzled look on his face, kinda like if I would have asked him how to make one of those jelly rolls. He actually didn't have a clue that he was gonna be making a very few dollars an hour, if he was even able to show a profit at all. Didn't have a clue as to the mileage rate. *He said, "I remember something about five dollars" What?* Maybe he's talking about the elusive cancelation fee that I was paid two, maybe three times! It wasn't the minimum fare. That's an insane $4. You're not even allowed to sit in my car for less than $5.

He immediately told me that he had gotten a $100 ticket for picking up at the airport. I told him he shouldn't even try that, (they used to try to set me up for that all the time), but to contact Uber to try to get them to pay it. He said he was told they couldn't do that.

When I drove, I could almost count on one hand how many times there was surge. Jelly Roll Joe pulled out his trusty Uber phone, looked at it and said, "Look, it's always surging. It's surging right now (was 2.9), but every time I get down there it quits!"

My guess - he'll never figure it out until he's totally sucked dry...so sad...so Uber.

The bottom line, at least as far as I can see for UberX - they are generally gonna keep drivers on the road by having many stupid, desperate, and gullible people with cars available.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> As a very disgruntled former Uber driver, I really don't enjoy seeing so many people becoming a part of the Uber scam. I realize everyone has the responsible of educating themselves to prevent being exploited by such a sleazy outfit like Uber, but they really need to shut this shit-hole down now.
> 
> So, I'm at a convenient store getting gas last night. I still have my months-old Uber air freshener dangling from the rear-view. I don't use it to advertise for Uber, but to educate anyone that ask me if I'm an Uber driver. I let them know it's a rip-off, and basically just one big scam for drivers.
> 
> ...


I would love to know how long newbs are lasting these days.
I'm really feeling that many markets are starting to dry up.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I would love to know how long newbs are lasting these days.
> I'm really feeling that many markets are starting to dry up.


I believe you're right. I hope so. Someone will get it right. Might be the original cab companies!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I see them all the time, surge chasers putting 50k miles on a new car. They come up with excuses, a guy on a lease with 50k miles so far and hasn't been driving that long that only takes surges said "I'm gonna have the miles rolled back on the car before I turn it in" lol he knows nothing about the new computers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I would love to know how long newbs are lasting these days.
> I'm really feeling that many markets are starting to dry up.


The part timers I think last longest I took 3 rides and made $60 with a decent surge thrown in there.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Last 5 rides I have taken here riders were not more than a month old. It goes to show you even when the rates are up a bit in an area it looks like people don't last long.

Those who do I think just don't do it as often.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

limepro said:


> I see them all the time, surge chasers putting 50k miles on a new car. They come up with excuses, a guy on a lease with 50k miles so far and hasn't been driving that long that only takes surges said "I'm gonna have the miles rolled back on the car before I turn it in" lol he knows nothing about the new computers.


A lot of people are gonna be hurting a lot more because of Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The thing is that if try to warn the newbie drivers on here, then the pro ubers jump in and call us disgruntled smelly cab drivers. Or that we're part of the taxi-cartel jealous of the uber x drivers. Believe me, I don't envy anyone driving for $1/mile.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The thing is that if try to warn the newbie drivers on here, then the pro ubers jump in and call us disgruntled smelly cab drivers. Or that we're part of the taxi-cartel jealous of the uber x drivers. Believe me, I don't envy anyone driving for $1/mile.


I wouldn't say people who say negative things about Uber were jealous. But there are some on the board who are Anti Uber for the reasons they don't want to give up what they have today. Fact is times are changing and the gravy train of driving for a living is taking a serious ass kicking. Maybe it's time to look at other revenue opportunities while one can. Taxi industry I see is not a long term prospect like it used to be. To many other will be on the heals of Uber. And there are enough supplemental income earners out there to fill every full time job.

Just the reality of the situation. There used to be a manufacturing industry in North America too. but we all know how that turns out.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The thing is that if try to warn the newbie drivers on here, then the pro ubers jump in and call us disgruntled smelly cab drivers. Or that we're part of the taxi-cartel jealous of the uber x drivers. Believe me, I don't envy anyone driving for $1/mile.


I know. I'm not a smelly cab driver either. I've already had my shower for May, and a few days early at that!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Jelly Roll boy sounds like the perfect Uber driver.

Dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I know. I'm not a smelly cab driver either. I've already had my shower for May, and a few days early at that!


speaking of showers, yesterday it starting really coming down(rain/thunder) while I was shopping at walmart, when I came out no matter how fast I ran to my car, even with an umbrella, that shower should cover me for a few days.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> speaking of showers, yesterday it starting really coming down(rain/thunder) while I was shopping at walmart, when I came out no matter how fast I ran to my car, even with an umbrella, that shower should cover me for a few days.


That's pure, pristine, natural acid-rain water. You're good until at least July.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I wouldn't say people who say negative things about Uber were jealous. But there are some on the board who are Anti Uber for the reasons they don't want to give up what they have today. Fact is times are changing and the gravy train of driving for a living is taking a serious ass kicking. Maybe it's time to look at other revenue opportunities while one can. Taxi industry I see is not a long term prospect like it used to be. To many other will be on the heals of Uber. And there are enough supplemental income earners out there to fill every full time job.
> 
> Just the reality of the situation. There used to be a manufacturing industry in North America too. but we all know how that turns out.


 The app will survive but uber drivers will possibly have to become cab drivers to financially survive, street hails are a must to survive at taxi pricing or less.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

limepro said:


> The part timers I think last longest I took 3 rides and made $60 with a decent surge thrown in there.


Problem with part timers is they will drive for .30 cents per mile.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I wouldn't say people who say negative things about Uber were jealous. But there are some on the board who are Anti Uber for the reasons they don't want to give up what they have today. Fact is times are changing and the gravy train of driving for a living is taking a serious ass kicking. Maybe it's time to look at other revenue opportunities while one can. Taxi industry I see is not a long term prospect like it used to be. To many other will be on the heals of Uber. And there are enough supplemental income earners out there to fill every full time job.
> 
> Just the reality of the situation. There used to be a manufacturing industry in North America too. but we all know how that turns out.


When you have to claim that the living of being a taxi driver pre-Uber was a "gravy train" to make your point, then your point requires a completely ridiculous claim. There was never anything "gravy" about being a taxi driver. But it was at least a way for tens of thousands of people to earn an honest living, as minimal of a living it was.

With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.

Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When you have to claim that the living of being a taxi driver pre-Uber was a "gravy train" to make your point, then your point requires a completely ridiculous claim. There was never anything "gravy" about being a taxi driver. But it was at least a way for tens of thousands of people to earn an honest living, as minimal of a living it was.
> 
> With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.
> 
> Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


Another solid comment from the Hammer. Welcome back to the uber asylum.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When you have to claim that the living of being a taxi driver pre-Uber was a "gravy train" to make your point, then your point requires a completely ridiculous claim. There was never anything "gravy" about being a taxi driver. But it was at least a way for tens of thousands of people to earn an honest living, as minimal of a living it was.
> 
> With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.
> 
> Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


I do think the govt is paying attention. The Federal Trade Commission is having a workshop on May 29th, 2015. They want to develop a Bill of Rights for ridesharing. They are looking for input from drivers & pax. It's a short survey if you would complete.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ftc-doing-rideshare-workshop-needs-drivers-inputs.19329/


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Another solid comment from the Hammer. Welcome back to the uber asylum.


I have missed the "spot on" UberHammer.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> As a very disgruntled former Uber driver, I really don't enjoy seeing so many people becoming a part of the Uber scam. I realize everyone has the responsible of educating themselves to prevent being exploited by such a sleazy outfit like Uber, but they really need to shut this shit-hole down now.
> 
> So, I'm at a convenient store getting gas last night. I still have my months-old Uber air freshener dangling from the rear-view. I don't use it to advertise for Uber, but to educate anyone that ask me if I'm an Uber driver. I let them know it's a rip-off, and basically just one big scam for drivers.
> 
> ...


"Jelly Roll Joe" to funny great post...many drivers in Dallas same way.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Problem with part timers is they will drive for .30 cents per mile.


You'll always see if you do make it hard for everyone else to make a living. The same can be said for all of the illegal immigrants doing masonry work in Texas. It is hard for a contractor to bid competitively against people working under the table for cheap wages, no benefits, etc. We see the same thing with chauffeurs. There are some companies who continue to pay their drivers as independent contractors, even though they are not per every guideline on the record. Those companies cut many corners, and we are not willing to. It does mean we are not as competitive if you are just looking at the dollar, but we are not so far off that once many paxs compare, they spend the extra $$. Many of those companies do find out the hard way that you get what you pay for. People who are out driving for pennies on the mile are not your most reliable drivers.
The good ones are usually doing it for fun, and generally have other sources of income, and feel no obligation to provide coverage during a peak week, if they have other plans.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I wouldn't say people who say negative things about Uber were jealous. But there are some on the board who are Anti Uber for the reasons they don't want to give up what they have today. Fact is times are changing and the gravy train of driving for a living is taking a serious ass kicking. Maybe it's time to look at other revenue opportunities while one can. Taxi industry I see is not a long term prospect like it used to be. To many other will be on the heals of Uber. And there are enough supplemental income earners out there to fill every full time job.
> 
> Just the reality of the situation. There used to be a manufacturing industry in North America too. but we all know how that turns out.


I would not equate Uber independent contractor jobs with manufacturing employment. They are night & day. Manufacturing jobs offered health care, livable wages, benefits. Uber's income would hardly qualify for ACA insurance coverage. Their are companies that supply to manufacturing companies. Huge impact to economy when it all goes away. Uber what companies supply to Uber..minimal.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I do think the govt is paying attention. The Federal Trade Commission is having a workshop on May 29th, 2015. They want to develop a Bill of Rights for ridesharing. They are looking for input from drivers & pax. It's a short survey if you would complete.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ftc-doing-rideshare-workshop-needs-drivers-inputs.19329/


Thanks. I just made my submission.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Spot on Hammer!!!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You'll always see if you do make it hard for everyone else to make a living. The same can be said for all of the illegal immigrants doing masonry work in Texas. It is hard for a contractor to bid competitively against people working under the table for cheap wages, no benefits, etc. We see the same thing with chauffeurs. There are some companies who continue to pay their drivers as independent contractors, even though they are not per every guideline on the record. Those companies cut many corners, and we are not willing to. It does mean we are not as competitive if you are just looking at the dollar, but we are not so far off that once many paxs compare, they spend the extra $$. Many of those companies do find out the hard way that you get what you pay for. People who are out driving for pennies on the mile are not your most reliable drivers.
> The good ones are usually doing it for fun, and generally have other sources of income, and feel no obligation to provide coverage during a peak week, if they have other plans.


Yep! That's the problem with Ubers model. High turn over of drivers, never know when drivers will drive. Constant churn.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yep! That's the problem with Ubers model. High turn over of drivers, never know when drivers will drive. Constant churn.


I don't know what that first sentence I wrote even meant. Ha ha Ha! I was using voice to text. Good God, what the hell was I talking about?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't know what that first sentence I wrote even meant. Ha ha Ha! I was using voice to text. Good God, what the hell was I talking about?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't know what that first sentence I wrote even meant. Ha ha Ha! I was using voice to text. Good God, what the hell was I talking about?


Ha ha ha!! I understood what you were saying.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't know what that first sentence I wrote even meant. Ha ha Ha! I was using voice to text. Good God, what the hell was I talking about?


 oh tx do some more voice to text, we might get some really goood stories


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


LMAO - yeah it's like that!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

unter ling said:


> oh tx do some more voice to text, we might get some really goood stories


And I can't be the only one who blindly stabs at the keyboard knowing that my device will translate "Ja jule beze" to "I like Cheese" I already knew that telecommuting leads to a decline in personal hygiene, now smart devices has rendered me illiterate too. Soon, I will only need a bedpan and one of those letter boards like the nurse used for Hector on Breaking Bad. #beyondHope


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Ha ha ha!! I understood what you were saying.


Scary, huh?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I would not equate Uber independent contractor jobs with manufacturing employment. They are night & day. Manufacturing jobs offered health care, livable wages, benefits. Uber's income would hardly qualify for ACA insurance coverage. Their are companies that supply to manufacturing companies. Huge impact to economy when it all goes away. Uber what companies supply to Uber..minimal.


I think we are going to see a return to the 80s of the have/have nots. People talk about inequality today, but much of that is really hype compared to what we will see when all the STARTups DRYup when investors cash out, right before the 2000th iteration of the "same old same old" XYZ apps fizzle at half evaluations, A significant number of "Micro Investors" - being developers, project managers, business analysts, and now mini-taxi drivers will NOT see a return on their investments. Those wealthy investors will still stay in their high end luxury hotel suites (not BnBs), and will hire private, fully vetted professional "concierge level" chauffeurs, while the "SHARERS" ponder how they are going to make their house payments, or how they are going to replace the car they ran in to the ground...banks will not care to make loans to them, because they won't have the employment history lenders expect. That is what I see unfolding in the next decade.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

unter ling said:


> oh tx do some more voice to text, we might get some really goood stories


One more dose of cold meds and Casuale Haberdasher will be the only one who understands me tonight! lol!!!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> As a very disgruntled former Uber driver, I really don't enjoy seeing so many people becoming a part of the Uber scam. I realize everyone has the responsible of educating themselves to prevent being exploited by such a sleazy outfit like Uber, but they really need to shut this shit-hole down now.
> 
> So, I'm at a convenient store getting gas last night. I still have my months-old Uber air freshener dangling from the rear-view. I don't use it to advertise for Uber, but to educate anyone that ask me if I'm an Uber driver. I let them know it's a rip-off, and basically just one big scam for drivers.
> 
> ...


When I first started, I was at it every night. Now, after seeing 6000 miles added to my truck in two months, Two tickets not paid by Uber and the low class passengers, I'm barely going out the weekends unless, it's a Holiday and I NEED to pay an unexpected bill. It's disappointing to see these newbies racing to a pickup and if you happen to teach a newbie, they look at you like you're trying to prevent them from making money....so, I say **** it and to each, their own.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

My parents are long-time taxi drivers (and own their own medallion) and they immediately knew that Uber was a slave master. Had they not owned their medallion, they might have migrated to UberSelect or UberXL or something. Still, they're absolutely floored by how insignificant the fares are compared to taxi fares. Most rides are at least double the price of a taxi so while riders are practically salivating over the cheap fares, they don't have a single clue that we're LITERALLY working for pennies. It doesn't take much to understand that this is a crap job that one should only have as a last resort in most cases. I'm currently trying to find a job as a technician. As soon as I get it, it'll be goodbye to Uber for good. No one needs this kind of stress.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

DriverJ is spot on. You all should see some of these fools on the uber drivers Facebook page. Offering candy, water, treats, you name it and they're at .90 a mile! They just don't get it and say what you want but it's flat out stupidity and uber knows it. 
Drivers in LA are at .90 and gas is nearing $4 a gallon out there. That makes zero financial sense but they are on there in droves happy as can be. Call them out on it? You're a negative cab driver . No I'm not, I can do basic math and know the uber game. 
I really thought there was a chance to fight uber and get drivers United for higher rates. It won't happen because of one thing : stupidity.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When you have to claim that the living of being a taxi driver pre-Uber was a "gravy train" to make your point, then your point requires a completely ridiculous claim. There was never anything "gravy" about being a taxi driver. But it was at least a way for tens of thousands of people to earn an honest living, as minimal of a living it was.
> 
> With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.
> 
> Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


What's happening is 1 full time job is being converted to 3 part time jobs. So yes its the creation of jobs to another segment. And lowering the quality of the job. And the taxi industry was on the backs of the consumers. High prices and poor quality allowed Uber to just walk in. No different than any other industry that puts its consumer second.

Btw welcome back. The board needed more anti uber BS and hypocritical rhetoric. Let me know where your last few items of clothing were purchased where you saved a few bucks taking manufacturing jobs from North America for a $5 tshirt at Old Navy.

You may as well get used to it. Consumers flock to the lowest prices. Transportation is just the latest in that quest for cheap.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> DriverJ is spot on. You all should see some of these fools on the uber drivers Facebook page. Offering candy, water, treats, you name it and they're at .90 a mile! They just don't get it and say what you want but it's flat out stupidity and uber knows it.
> Drivers in LA are at .90 and gas is nearing $4 a gallon out there. That makes zero financial sense but they are on there in droves happy as can be. Call them out on it? You're a negative cab driver . No I'm not, I can do basic math and know the uber game.
> 
> .
> I really thought there was a chance to fight uber and get drivers United for higher rates. It won't happen because of one thing : stupidity.


For a moment I thought I was reading actionjax comment, that he finally realized what scum uber is.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Btw welcome back. The board needed more anti uber BS and hypocritical rhetoric.


It only took one post for you to end up on my ignore list again.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> What's happening is 1 full time job is being converted to 3 part time jobs. So yes its the creation of jobs to another segment. And lowering the quality of the job. And the taxi industry was on the backs of the consumers. High prices and poor quality allowed Uber to just walk in. No different than any other industry that puts its consumer second.
> 
> Btw welcome back. The board needed more anti uber BS and hypocritical rhetoric. Let me know where your last few items of clothing were purchased where you saved a few bucks taking manufacturing jobs from North America for a $5 tshirt at Old Navy.
> 
> You may as well get used to it. Consumers flock to the lowest prices. Transportation is just the latest in that quest for cheap.


SOME flock to the lowest prices. Others flick to the best value, and some flock to the most ostentatious. Your mileage may vary (as may the rate you get paid for that mile!!! 

I think the taxi mess is more complicated than people like to admit. Believe me, I have major issues with the way they run the show, but they also have a buttload of requirements, including rate restrictions, coverage requirements, dispatch and office requirements, accessibility laws, etc. You must consider those factors in root cause analysis.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

limepro said:


> I see them all the time, surge chasers putting 50k miles on a new car. They come up with excuses, a guy on a lease with 50k miles so far and hasn't been driving that long that only takes surges said "I'm gonna have the miles rolled back on the car before I turn it in" lol he knows nothing about the new computers.


It takes a bit of doing, but it's not that hard, even for newer cars.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It only took one post for you to end up on my ignore list again.


Mission successful!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> What's happening is 1 full time job is being converted to 3 part time jobs. So yes its the creation of jobs to another segment. And lowering the quality of the job. And the taxi industry was on the backs of the consumers. High prices and poor quality allowed Uber to just walk in. No different than any other industry that puts its consumer second.
> 
> Btw welcome back. The board needed more anti uber BS and hypocritical rhetoric. Let me know where your last few items of clothing were purchased where you saved a few bucks taking manufacturing jobs from North America for a $5 tshirt at Old Navy.
> 
> You may as well get used to it. Consumers flock to the lowest prices. Transportation is just the latest in that quest for cheap.


Ubers job's they talk about are not reported in the US due to being independent contractors.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

This forum needs core driver representation

Core : the drivers that have not felt UBER'S damage

I think you guys are talking about the front line drivers
They were easy prey ( they needed to go long ago)


I have spent 3 monts asking my fellow drivers
Most are untouched

This forum takes for granted the fragility of its competitors
I think it's a mistake ( the core is strong ) and getting stronger


Lately Most of ubers damage is to its own

This whole disruption is actually good for many outside of uber
It's was a re-shuffling of cards


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It only took one post for you to end up on my ignore list again.


Come on, we were looking forward to your battles with the actionjax.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When you have to claim that the living of being a taxi driver pre-Uber was a "gravy train" to make your point, then your point requires a completely ridiculous claim. There was never anything "gravy" about being a taxi driver. But it was at least a way for tens of thousands of people to earn an honest living, as minimal of a living it was.
> 
> With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.
> 
> Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


Great post!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Fact is times are changing and the gravy train of driving for a living is taking a serious ass kicking.


Driving for a living is alive and well. Get a CDL, get some experience. Drive a city bus, that would beat the hell out of Uber, but I wouldn't want to do it. Drive for a limo service. Drive a dump truck, a semi, whatever. You get benefits, earn money and everything. Guess what - you still have a vehicle when it's over!! You can earn a comfortable living driving. Donating your time and vehicle to asshole Kalanick doesn't pay very well, however.

The Uber driver has all of the expenses, AND RISKS, and Uber gets (almost) all the money. It amazes me some of the more challenged can't see the situation. I guess desperate situations cause people to do crazy things. I do feel for them, honestly.

Gravy Train?? You've never been a professional driver I take it, only an Uber driver? There never was a "Gravy Train."

Uber is a scam. I feel the need to repeat that often. Speaking the truth seems to cleanse my soul. There's no reason why Uber couldn't have worked though. Actually, there is - GREED!! Pure and simple. In the end people die wanting that one more dollar, but actually missed the pot of gold. Enough was never enough, because there isn't enough.

Lost sad, losers. The saddest however, are those that are strung along. Kinda like with Jim Jones.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Driving for a living is alive and well. Get a CDL, get some experience. Drive a city bus, that would beat the hell out of Uber, but I wouldn't want to do it. Drive for a limo service. Drive a dump truck, a semi, whatever. You get benefits, earn money and everything. Guess what - you still have a vehicle when it's over!! You can earn a comfortable living driving. Donating your time and vehicle to asshole Kalanick doesn't pay very well, however.
> 
> The Uber driver has all of the expenses, AND RISKS, and Uber gets (almost) all the money. *It amazes me some of the more challenged can't see the situation. *I guess desperate situations cause people to do crazy things. I do feel for them, honestly.
> 
> ...


Regarding the bolded, the challenge of seeing the situation is many times due to one's mind being stuck in a fallacy of wishful thinking.

Pretty much every Uber driver was on their first day in a mindset of wishful thinking. When we lack knowledge on something, such as something new to us, wishful thinking can be a typical thought process. But over time, that typical thought process can turn into the fallacy of wishful thinking when facts fail to present themselves, or worse yet we ignore facts that prove otherwise.

A big reason one is motivated to hold on to a fallacy of wishful thinking is due to an assumption that our feelings or emotions about something provide some support for the truth or merit of it. This can result in a behavior where we won't to let go of things we are emotionally attached to even when letting go is best for us.

Although it is possible in some cases that wanting something to be true may give one the motivation to expend effort in helping to bring it in to being, simply believing that something is true does not make it true.

It's been suggested that the fallacy of wishful thinking could be called the fallacy of belief, or even the fallacy of faith. But calling it as such, despite the verbiage being accurate, would certainly cause religious people to see the fallacy as being a direct attack on them, when in fact the fallacy is neither an attack, nor specific to religion at all. As we can see with Uber drivers, the fallacy of wishful thinking is not specific to religion. It is simply a flaw that exists in our human minds due to human nature.

Some take longer than others to let go of wishful thinking fallacies. Some others take them to their grave. Religious beliefs are a good example, but as i said before, this is not an attack on religious thinking. It just explains why so many can't see the Uber situation for what it is. The human mind isn't perfect. We have to think deeper to get passed the mind's natural emotionally tied flaws.


----------



## holamigos (Feb 18, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I would love to know how long newbs are lasting these days.
> I'm really feeling that many markets are starting to dry up.


my poor friend i refered lasted 2 nights, around the same time i stopped doing uber in miami.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When you have to claim that the living of being a taxi driver pre-Uber was a "gravy train" to make your point, then your point requires a completely ridiculous claim. There was never anything "gravy" about being a taxi driver. But it was at least a way for tens of thousands of people to earn an honest living, as minimal of a living it was.
> 
> With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.
> 
> Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


That's like the politician saying "this new football stadium will create hundreds of jobs !!" Deceiving the public that those jobs will be clean up crew and popcorn bag givers making $9/hr.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Regarding the bolded, the challenge of seeing the situation is many times due to one's mind being stuck in a fallacy of wishful thinking.
> 
> Pretty much every Uber driver was on their first day in a mindset of wishful thinking. When we lack knowledge on something, such as something new to us, wishful thinking can be a typical thought process. But over time, that typical thought process can turn into the fallacy of wishful thinking when facts fail to present themselves, or worse yet we ignore facts that prove otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yet another great post by *THE HAMMER!
*
Don't even get me started on religion. That's kind of like Uber on steroids. People are so gullible, they'll believe anything. I love George Carlin's bit on religion. Especially when he's talking about God being bad with money. "He always needs more money." I believe the Vatican is doing okay. Aren't they about helping the poor? How 'bout a few burgers from McDonald's Dollar Menu (now $1.49 I believe) sent to some of the starving people of the world. Sell some of that gold you friggin' child molestors!

Religion my ass. Future generations, if there are many more, will look at (some of) us and laugh for believing in some magic man (woman?) in the sky. Kind of like the sun being pulled across the sky by a god in a chariot.

Remember: You can't fool all of the people, all of the time, but you can fool enough of them to rule a large country, and to put tens of thousands of vehicular fools on the road, and call it UBER!! And...to enable the child molesting priests of the world to live a very comfortable life.

Religion + Uber = A match made, well, not in Heaven!

Did I go too far with this post? If not.........I'LL BE BACK!

May Joe Pesci Bless You (Watch George Carlin on religion if you don't know what that means)

P.S. I think we need some damn witch burnings. Everyone knows those witches (and warlocks (Kalanick)) are behind most of the evil of the world. Things really went down hill when we quit burning witches. Need some more republicans in office, they'll burn witches (or anybody) and like it!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

holamigos said:


> my poor friend i refered lasted 2 nights, around the same time i stopped doing uber in miami.


Stories from the front lines. Sorry for your bad experience, and thanks for your input. Things will get better. Uber is behind you. You just found something that doesn't work, you're one step closer to something that will.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> This forum needs core driver representation
> 
> Core : the drivers that have not felt UBER'S damage
> 
> ...


It's nice to see some cities not succumbing to ubers demands.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yet another great post by *THE HAMMER!
> *
> Don't even get me started on religion. That's kind of like Uber on steroids. People are so gullible, they'll believe anything. I love George Carlin's bit on religion. Especially when he's talking about God being bad with money. "He always needs more money." I believe the Vatican is doing okay. Aren't they about helping the poor? How 'bout a few burgers from McDonald's Dollar Menu (now $1.49 I believe) sent to some of the starving people of the world. Sell some of that gold you friggin' child molestors!
> 
> ...


Long live the HAMMER!!! Now if we could only get the scrubber back as well.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.
> Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


I am less certain of that statement.
Many people have changed the was they travel as a result of Uber and Lyft. Some are even ditching their cars, because using Uber is cheaper than owning a car (gee I wonder why). I have had quite a few tell me this.
Others use their cars far less and prefer to use Uber around town and to the airport. Before they would either drive or find other means, though they say they rarely used taxis previously.
Here in Dallas, cabs still appear to have a strong business, yet so does Uber and Lyft (definitely more Uber than Lyft tho)...
The city just changed their policy on how Uber and Lyft do business, accepting them into the fold.
So in that respect, Uber has not only provided jobs, but they have created a new market or at least widened the net.

Is it perfect? Hell no. I have my gripes with Uber and Lyft.
But at the same time, I don't see them eliminating jobs.


----------



## UberMom2 (May 2, 2015)

Lidman said:


> The thing is that if try to warn the newbie drivers on here, then the pro ubers jump in and call us disgruntled smelly cab drivers. Or that we're part of the taxi-cartel jealous of the uber x drivers. Believe me, I don't envy anyone driving for $1/mile.


Question for you. I'm a new Uber driver. It's $1.60 per mile in our city ,which has had Uber for only 5 months. Can you tell me, what is the modus operandi for rate cutting? When do rates get cut? I read that rates were cut going into the winter, due to decreased demand&#8230;is this correct? Do rates eventually drop in all cities? If so, is there a typical time frame in which this seems to happen--6 months, one year?

Thanks for any insight. I'm sorry that your experience wasn't positive. That sucks.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberMom2 said:


> Question for you. I'm a new Uber driver. It's $1.60 per mile in our city ,which has had Uber for only 5 months. Can you tell me, what is the modus operandi for rate cutting? When do rates get cut? I read that rates were cut going into the winter, due to decreased demand&#8230;is this correct? Do rates eventually drop in all cities? If so, is there a typical time frame in which this seems to happen--6 months, one year?
> 
> Thanks for any insight. I'm sorry that your experience wasn't positive. That sucks.


since you are new to Uber, you may have their new sliding scale, which means if you do a certain amount of rides, they take a larger percentage. Not sure it it applies to your market. confirm with a CSR.


----------



## UberMom2 (May 2, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> since you are new to Uber, you may have their new sliding scale, which means if you do a certain amount of rides, they take a larger percentage. Not sure it it applies to your market. confirm with a CSR.


No sliding scale here. It's $1.60 per mile and .20 cents per minute. Those are numbers for Uber X.

Uber takes a bigger cut for UberXL rides, but I've heard nothing about a sliding scale.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Problem with part timers is they will drive for .30 cents per mile.


Part timers have their head firmly placed...somewhere...so they ignore their actual costs. I'm at a loss, even *with* Uber's hype, how anyone can imagine they are making money after driving more than 2 or 3 paychecks?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberMom2 said:


> No sliding scale here. It's $1.60 per mile and .20 cents per minute. Those are numbers for Uber X.
> 
> Uber takes a bigger cut for UberXL rides, but I've heard nothing about a sliding scale.


Check their rate they take, they changed it to start at 30% then work its way down to 20% after a certain # of rides.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Part timers have their head firmly placed...somewhere...so they ignore their actual costs. I'm at a loss, even *with* Uber's hype, how anyone can imagine they are making money after driving more than 2 or 3 paychecks?


Or some people are just to stupid to get how to do it correctly, case in point...you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Yep! That's the problem with Ubers model. High turn over of drivers, never know when drivers will drive. Constant churn.


that's not the problem, that's the Uber business plan.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> that's not the problem, that's the Uber business plan.


Exactly! They know what they're doing. Why in the world would it be more profitable for me to recruit more drivers than to drive? It's part of the plan.

Sorry, I can't even perpetrate that on a stranger. "Hey, want to work for free so a multi-billion dollar company can get wealthier? Sign here under gotcha!"


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Part timers have their head firmly placed...somewhere...so they ignore their actual costs. I'm at a loss, even *with* Uber's hype, how anyone can imagine they are making money after driving more than 2 or 3 paychecks?


That's a pretty general statement. I'm a part timer and I make money doing Uber. I just do it within boundaries that make it profitable. I know my rates and I know my market. To generalize that part timers don't know what they are talking about is about as informative as someone who thought they could make a living at this.

I don't ignore my costs. I know what they are and account for them in every single pay statement I receive.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> That's a pretty general statement. I'm a part timer and I make money doing Uber. I just do it within boundaries that make it profitable. I know my rates and I know my market. To generalize that part timers don't know what they are talking about is about as informative as someone who thought they could make a living at this.
> 
> I don't ignore my costs. I know what they are and account for them in every single pay statement I receive.


The problem is there are some of us that do make it work, that actually understand the system. I took into account all my basic costs and depreciation up to 100k miles then broke it down to per mile.

This morning I did my normal thing, few airport rides, etc. I get rides back to back many surging, then at a certain place during a certain time I know a place that surges 2*+ like clockwork with guaranteed rides, drove over there, sat for a few minutes logged off, had a cigarette, even had my buddy meet me there. At the exact same time that I knew it would happen it started at 1.9x and went to 2.6x, log in and within 30 seconds I got a ping, my buddy got one 30 seconds later his was $59 mine $65 ride and it dropped me off right near my day job saving me 15 miles I would have drive from my house anyway. I do this 3-4 times a week.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> That's a pretty general statement. I'm a part timer and I make money doing Uber. I just do it within boundaries that make it profitable. I know my rates and I know my market. To generalize that part timers don't know what they are talking about is about as informative as someone who thought they could make a living at this.
> 
> I don't ignore my costs. I know what they are and account for them in every single pay statement I receive.


Sorry, AJ. I understand, have no doubt you are diligent, but I still don't believe you have captured all your costs. I've already done the research and have the empirical data. I have yet to find one single part time driver with Uber that captures all costs. Maybe you are the exception. If so, I'd love to hear more. I'd love to document the first case of actual profit by a part time driver under the current rate schedule. As of now, the statement stands, generalization or not, I have not uncovered an exception to date and doubt yours.

Please understand, this is not an attack on you personally, but an indictment of the systemic issues within the Uber business model. As part of my research, the most common delusional statement has been, "well I'm going to do that anyway".

Just for curiosity, how much do you include in your cost calculations for your time while washing and vacuuming your car? How much do you value your time in any non-paid capacity other than hauling a passenger?

I sincerely appreciate any insight you may have.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> The problem is there are some of us that do make it work, that actually understand the system. I took into account all my basic costs and depreciation up to 100k miles then broke it down to per mile.
> 
> This morning I did my normal thing, few airport rides, etc. I get rides back to back many surging, then at a certain place during a certain time I know a place that surges 2*+ like clockwork with guaranteed rides, drove over there, sat for a few minutes logged off, had a cigarette, even had my buddy meet me there. At the exact same time that I knew it would happen it started at 1.9x and went to 2.6x, log in and within 30 seconds I got a ping, my buddy got one 30 seconds later his was $59 mine $65 ride and it dropped me off right near my day job saving me 15 miles I would have drive from my house anyway. I do this 3-4 times a week.


Good monring LP,

See response to AJ above. I'd love to add your empirical data to my research. Let me know if that is possible. I know this forum is not the proper place.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Sorry, AJ. I understand, have no doubt you are diligent, but I still don't believe you have captured all your costs. I've already done the research and have the empirical data. I have yet to find one single part time driver with Uber that captures all costs. Maybe you are the exception. If so, I'd love to hear more. I'd love to document the first case of actual profit by a part time driver under the current rate schedule. As of now, the statement stands, generalization or not, I have not uncovered an exception to date and doubt yours.
> 
> Please understand, this is not an attack on you personally, but an indictment of the systemic issues within the Uber business model. As part of my research, the most common delusional statement has been, "well I'm going to do that anyway".
> 
> ...


How large is your "study group"?

I figure real gas costs and I don't only take into account uber driving but full day and fill up everyday, beauty of getting 40-50 mpg.

I figure my depreciation costs by getting current value vs value with 100k more miles and year older then divide to get cost per mile for depreciation.

I figure in maintenance like oil, tires, washer fluid, blue def, etc then I add some for incidentals because even though I have a reliable car with 30k miles on it you never know.

I don't take into account insurance as I didn't add anything new than what I was already paying prior to uber, I don't take into phone costs as I have had the same unlimited att plan for the last 6 years and I don't count food as I'm gonna eat anyway.

I'm sure I'm missing something but I'm on my phone not my computer.

As for my time, I get constant pings and if I do wait my car isn't running. Car washes? Lol I took my car through the car wash the other day because my kid wanted to, that was the first time in over a month. Vacuuming? Lol if I go to my car wash its free but why? I may take the thick rubber mats out and spray them with a hose but other than that no.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> that's not the problem, that's the Uber business plan.


I agree. They seem to be headed in the direction of the disposable driver. Given their model of business, it is probably better for them to focus on an endless stream of casual drivers, with rather low expectations.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> That's a pretty general statement. I'm a part timer and I make money doing Uber. I just do it within boundaries that make it profitable.


Thanks for this quote.

I issue a challenge to anyone to prove that under the current rates schedules, even including surges, that you can be profitable. Please don't post actual numbers on the forum. If you accept the challenge, say so on the forum and we'll schedule private communication.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

It may be profitable if 1) you drive a fully depreciated car. When I was driving, it was with a nine year old car with 190k miles AND 2) you get tips amounting to at least 10% off all your fares (tipped and non tipped)


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> It may be profitable if 1) you drive a fully depreciated car. When I was driving, it was with a nine year old car with 190k miles AND 2) you get tips amounting to at least 10% off all your fares (tipped and non tipped)


Thanks Yuri, are you accepting the challenge?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Thanks Yuri, are you accepting the challenge?


No, I got better things to do, like manning the glory hole


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> No, I got better things to do, like manning the glory hole


Yep, got it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Sorry, AJ. I understand, have no doubt you are diligent, but I still don't believe you have captured all your costs. I've already done the research and have the empirical data. I have yet to find one single part time driver with Uber that captures all costs. Maybe you are the exception. If so, I'd love to hear more. I'd love to document the first case of actual profit by a part time driver under the current rate schedule. As of now, the statement stands, generalization or not, I have not uncovered an exception to date and doubt yours.
> 
> Please understand, this is not an attack on you personally, but an indictment of the systemic issues within the Uber business model. As part of my research, the most common delusional statement has been, "well I'm going to do that anyway".
> 
> ...


Sure you can read some of my older posts that talk to this subject. Feel free to comment.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/pay-statistics-toronto-03-28-15-and-03-29-15.16751/
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/w...to-for-friday-feb-13-and-monday-feb-16.14066/

That was just a quick sample. I have another one you can go search for yourself if you care to.

And yes you need to still think about the I'm doing that anyways comment as some truth. I still would have car washes no different than I do today, I still need to pay insurance no different than today. And my oil changes are now done based on my KM driven and not my time window like I used to do. They are now in alignment.

Also this is done most of the time on my way to work and back. Those are KM I would do anyways. So now instead of me paying for my commute I subsidize it if not profit from it as I also can write off all my expenses like new winter tires and that $1300 in body damage that my Girlfriend did to my car. (It did need to get fixed to do Uber does it not?)

Slice and dice it any way you feel fit. But to say you vacuum your car out more than you normally did or you put more wear on your car than you would before Uber, well that's true. But Uber also pays. Question is is it enough for your needs. Sounds like that's a no.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lidman said:


> For a moment I thought I was reading actionjax comment, that he finally realized what scum uber is.


It's not just Uber, this disease has infested itself in many industries.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> When I first started, I was at it every night. Now, after seeing 6000 miles added to my truck in two months, Two tickets not paid by Uber and the low class passengers, I'm barely going out the weekends unless, it's a Holiday and I NEED to pay an unexpected bill. It's disappointing to see these newbies racing to a pickup and if you happen to teach a newbie, they look at you like you're trying to prevent them from making money....so, I say **** it and to each, their own.


Hey, it's not the newbies fault. Uber uses predatory tactics and deception to recruit well-meaning new drivers. And then there are the disillusioned and Uber shills on here that perpetuate the problem.

Sorry for your situation.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I am less certain of that statement.
> Many people have changed the was they travel as a result of Uber and Lyft. Some are even ditching their cars, because using Uber is cheaper than owning a car (gee I wonder why). I have had quite a few tell me this.
> Others use their cars far less and prefer to use Uber around town and to the airport. Before they would either drive or find other means, though they say they rarely used taxis previously.
> Here in Dallas, cabs still appear to have a strong business, yet so does Uber and Lyft (definitely more Uber than Lyft tho)...
> ...


If Uber is just a way that someone with a job can supplement their income, then Uber is NOT a job according to how the U.S. Bureau of Labor and Statics measures employment.

The two jobs a person with two sources of income has are not counted as two jobs. A person with one or more jobs is counted as employed. A person with no jobs is counted as unemployed. So unless Uber can be a single source of income, it's not a job creator in the employment numbers governments are measured by.

No politician who actually understands what Uber is doing would stand for this. Even the politicians are falling for Uber's lies.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Sure you can read some of my older posts that talk to this subject. Feel free to comment.
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/pay-statistics-toronto-03-28-15-and-03-29-15.16751/
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/w...to-for-friday-feb-13-and-monday-feb-16.14066/
> ...


No need. It's like talking to my wife. You've proved my point even if you don't see it.

This will be my last post here.

If Uber REQUIRES you to have an iPhone, and you have one anyway, and you don't include that in your business costs, you've underreported your true costs. It doesn't matter if you already have one. There's no slicing and dicing to do If it is REQUIRED for the job, it is part of the cost of the job. Period. If you choose to ignore that cost, and many many more like it because you're doing it anyway, you've fallen into the Uber deception sucker hole.

Your time is valuable. If you choose also to donate it to Uber, so be it. But you continue to underreport your true business cost.

Also, I realize that nothing I've stated will make any difference with you and your outlook, Actionjax. But there are a lot of good people out there hurting due to Uber's deplorable actions and I intend to do something about it.

Good luck with your Ubering.

PS. Everyone with whom I have chatted on this forum who has stated that they've figured out how to beat the system by only taking surges, or only taking rides really close, or only driving a POS car, is similar to the same jerk who cuts in line and pushes everyone else back. Thanks to all of you. Uber should be good for everyone, not just the few who cut in line.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

J. D. said:


> PS. Everyone with whom I have chatted on this forum who has stated that they've figured out how to beat the system by only taking surges, or only taking rides really close, or only driving a POS car, is similar to the same jerk who cuts in line and pushes everyone else back. Thanks to all of you. Uber should be good for everyone, not just the few who cut in line.


I'm not sure what you mean by the above, but there are tricks to making Uber work. The problem is those methods are typically temporary and not sustainable long term. For example, I've seen people post how they make Uber work for them by only taking surge (like you mention in your post)... only to see them months later bitcing and moaning here about how Uber has flooded the market with drivers so that surge never happens anymore.

The bottom line is Uber does not provide sustainable long term income. What works today likely won't work tomorrow. If you've found something that works, then take it while the getting is good. Don't ever try to build a future around Uber.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If it doesn't fit into his perceived view then he dismisses it. Truly pathetic I feel sorry for him and his need to try and justify why he was a failure.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Granted, Uber is a slave-master and it's business model is to prey on a new, uneducated, unskilled and unaware "partner".

But, why? This seemingly successful business venture with such an incredible rate of growth, investors' backing and sky-high valuations knowingly undermines itself in such a bizarre manner? Isn't it obvious to big wigs on Market St. that declining quality of "partners" is affecting their consumer in a negative way? Why is it better for them to churn through hundreds of thousands of drivers every quarter than to retain and cherish the experience and seniority? It doesn't make too much of a business sense. Or, does it?
Lowering rates isn't bringing them more revenues. Bad publicity with a lack of solid insurance coverage also contributes to their demise. Why not to take care of the "partners" and arrange good insurance coverage to run the business successfully? Sooner, or later, if they will continue current business model they must run out of the stupidos ready, able and willing to drive for free, or their own expence. And then what?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberMom2 said:


> If so, is there a typical time frame in which this seems to happen--6 months, one year?


There is No set time table on rate cuts. Cuts are determined by considering such factors as local demand, how many Drivers are onboarded, regulatory environment. Uber is now legal statewide in Iowa. There was a big rate cuts in August last year. 


UberMom2 said:


> Uber takes a bigger cut for UberXL rides, but I've heard nothing about a *sliding scale*.


There have been three threads on Uber's Tiered Commission for New Drivers in some markets. I've listed these threads in this post
*Uber's cut*


MikeB said:


> Lowering rates isn't bringing them more revenues.


In fact the decline in Uber's revenue due to rate cuts is short term. The proportion of short Minimum Fare rides increases after Rate Cuts. These *short rides are the highest profit margin rides* *for Uber* because of $1/Ride SRF. A $4 Minimum Fare ride yields $1.60 to Uber, $2.40 to the Driver. So Uber gets 40% of a Minimum Fare, while the Driver gets 60%.








So with Uber ends up getting a more rapidly growing revenue stream with higher profit margins after Rate Cuts.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is No set time table on rate cuts. Cuts are determined by considering such factors as local demand, how many Drivers are onboarded, regulatory environment. Uber is now legal statewide in Iowa. There was a big rate cuts in August last year.
> 
> There have been three threads on Uber's Tiered Commission for New Drivers in some markets. I've listed these threads in this post
> *Uber's cut*
> ...


Well, short rides are not the bulk of the business. If you look at the Pay section of this forum someone opened a topic about it with a poll and some said it's about 10% of their total rides and some said none. So, in the grand scale of things it's doubtful that SRF is their biggest money maker. They do pay insurance premiums.
The main question I posed still remains unanswered: Why do they think that declining quality of service won't run their business into the ground?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

limepro said:


> Check their rate they take, they changed it to start at 30% then work its way down to 20% after a certain # of rides.





chi1cabby said:


> There is No set time table on rate cuts. Cuts are determined by considering such factors as local demand, how many Drivers are onboarded, regulatory environment. Uber is now legal statewide in Iowa. There was a big rate cuts in August last year.
> 
> There have been three threads on Uber's Tiered Commission for New Drivers in some markets. I've listed these threads in this post
> *Uber's cut*
> ...


multiplied by THOUSANDS of drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> The main question I posed still remains unanswered: Why do they think that declining quality of service won't run their business into the ground?


Right now Uber's sole focus is to show growth to existing & potential investors. Growth in revenue, market share, rides, riders, Drivers, markets, services etc.
Uber team prolly feels that decline in quality of service, driver sentiment, public image etc is tolerable, manageable & can be reversed over time.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Right now Uber's sole focus is to show growth to existing & potential investors. Growth in revenue, market share, rides, riders, Drivers, markets, services etc.
> Uber team prolly feels that decline in quality of service, driver sentiment, public image etc is tolerable, manageable & can be reversed over time.


Well said! It's all about getting the highest valuation possible and it's going to be interesting to see how much of it is smoke and mirrors and a bill of goods which Goldman and others have been buying into Heavily.


----------



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> When you have to claim that the living of being a taxi driver pre-Uber was a "gravy train" to make your point, then your point requires a completely ridiculous claim. There was never anything "gravy" about being a taxi driver. But it was at least a way for tens of thousands of people to earn an honest living, as minimal of a living it was.
> 
> With Uber not being a way to earn a living and only being a way for people with other jobs to supplement their incomes, Uber is eliminating thousands of jobs from the economy... not creating them like Uber claims.
> 
> Unfortunately most politicians who wouldn't stand for this can't see that this is occurring. They believe Uber is creating jobs in the economy... which is a lie. One of many of Uber's lies.


politicians would eventually know if they will drive for uber.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Ubers job's they talk about are not reported in the US due to being independent contractors.


Over her in OZ, if a unemployed person works just 5 hours a week then they are no longer classified as unemployed. With UBER coming in and promising to convert 1000s of poorly paid Taxi positions into a number of casual positions each, Politicians only look at how the overall unemployment rate will drop making them look good.

Politicians and Uber dont give a stuff about the drop in living standards this division of already low paid cab jobs this represents. This has been one of the most heartless, cynical exercises by the ruling class to improve the way they look. By sacrificing the the already meagre financial futures of Cabbies by aiding Uber's lawless expansion.

Something's fishy would surely agree.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> No, I got better things to do, like manning the glory hole


That was the most disgustingly funny comment I've EVER read! OMG!


----------



## UberMom2 (May 2, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Over her in OZ, if a unemployed person works just 5 hours a week then they are no longer classified as unemployed. With UBER coming in and promising to convert 1000s of poorly paid Taxi positions into a number of casual positions each, Politicians only look at how the overall unemployment rate will drop making them look good.
> 
> Politicians and Uber dont give a stuff about the drop in living standards this division of already low paid cab jobs this represents. This has been one of the most heartless, cynical exercises by the ruling class to improve the way they look. By sacrificing the the already meagre financial futures of Cabbies by aiding Uber's lawless expansion.
> 
> Something's fishy would surely agree.


Just a bit of info regarding unemployment in Iowa. If you are collecting unemployment in Iowa, you do not have to report income earned as a contractor/freelancer. Uber is contract work. Therefore, you can work for Uber while collecting unemployment--without your Uber earnings affecting your unemployment at all.

I thought some might find that interesting. I certainly did.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberMom2 said:


> Just a bit of info regarding unemployment in Iowa. If you are collecting unemployment in Iowa, you do not have to report income earned as a contractor/freelancer. Uber is contract work. Therefore, you can work for Uber while collecting unemployment--without your Uber earnings affecting your unemployment at all.
> 
> I thought some might find that interesting. I certainly did.


Earnings here need to be reported. But there is a threshold that one can earn up to before benefits are affected.

What I was alluding to is how Politicians here bend over to UBER because of the artificial improvement to unemployment rates they make.

So do you live anywhere close to where Radar O'Reilly and John Wayne were from?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Part timers have their head firmly placed...somewhere...so they ignore their actual costs. I'm at a loss, even *with* Uber's hype, how anyone can imagine they are making money after driving more than 2 or 3 paychecks?


I believe they just fall for the Uber-hype. Uber says it's great, so, HEY!, sign me up.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberMom2 said:


> Just a bit of info regarding unemployment in Iowa. If you are collecting unemployment in Iowa, you do not have to report income earned as a contractor/freelancer. Uber is contract work. Therefore, you can work for Uber while collecting unemployment--without your Uber earnings affecting your unemployment at all.
> 
> I thought some might find that interesting. I certainly did.


That would work out pretty good. You could use your unemployment check to pay to drive for Uber. You could break even and not take loss most of us would incur.

Honestly, $1.60/mile is a lot better than the $0.70/mile here in Louisville, but I wouldn't sign back up if they promised $2.50/mile. I would know there's a 'Gotcha' in there somewhere. This is Uber. They suck.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Problem with part timers is they will drive for .30 cents per mile.


I'm sure that was near the top of the list in Uber's devious plan.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Uber is cheaper than owning a car


Doesn't that tell you something?

Someone is taking the hit, and it's not the rider, *AND IT SURE AS HELL ISN'T UBER!
*
So that leaves.........mmm, I used to know this. Lemme get back to you.
*
*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

limepro said:


> I see them all the time, surge chasers putting 50k miles on a new car. They come up with excuses, a guy on a lease with 50k miles so far and hasn't been driving that long that only takes surges said "I'm gonna have the miles rolled back on the car before I turn it in" lol he knows nothing about the new computers.


Love that avatar by the way. Your first name isn't Travis, is it?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> This forum needs core driver representation
> 
> Core : the drivers that have not felt UBER'S damage
> 
> ...


I think it is hard to define the "core " of Uber. It's a wide open, fluid architecture. I saw some of the data released last week, showing the demographic.apparently, you can expect those data points to completely change in six months. Part time, full time, dependent on income, hobbyist, etc. Quite brilliant, when you think about it&#8230; Damned near impossible to ever reflect a negative impact.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> DriverJ is spot on. You all should see some of these fools on the uber drivers Facebook page. Offering candy, water, treats, you name it and they're at .90 a mile! They just don't get it and say what you want but it's flat out stupidity and uber knows it.
> Drivers in LA are at .90 and gas is nearing $4 a gallon out there. That makes zero financial sense but they are on there in droves happy as can be. Call them out on it? You're a negative cab driver . No I'm not, I can do basic math and know the uber game.
> I really thought there was a chance to fight uber and get drivers United for higher rates. It won't happen because of one thing : stupidity.


The Uber model is great for the pax, for uber and for many drivers. Forget the rates for a second. Consider any big city where you have many pax and many university/college students and many many immigrants to serve as drivers (don't forget those folks on federal assistance that can't risk losing it by getting real jobs). Students will do it in a heartbeat for the quick buck, plus you get paid weekly. Immigrants usually can't qualify that easily for work permits or visas so this is ideal. The car needed has to be less than 15 years old. Many people have already paid off their cars and couldn't care less about depreciation. All they see is that their pay covers their gas 4-5 fold. Not many care about tires, brakes an oil partly because these things are not daily costs and also because expensive shit breaks on your car even if it's not being driven for uber. Uber consultants get paid well to see all this. All this adds up to I that if you uberX full time in 2015 you might be a big dummy! Especially if you qualify for more lucrative positions.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I think it is hard to define the "core " of Uber. It's a wide open, fluid architecture. I saw some of the data released last week, showing the demographic.apparently, you can expect those data points to completely change in six months. Part time, full time, dependent on income, hobbyist, etc. Quite brilliant, when you think about it&#8230; Damned near impossible to ever reflect a negative impact.


I meant core of drivers that compete with uber 
The ones uber wants gone

Uber has not done much damage 
To many drivers I know 
Including my self


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I think it is hard to define the "core " of Uber. It's a wide open, fluid architecture. I saw some of the data released last week, showing the demographic.apparently, you can expect those data points to completely change in six months. Part time, full time, dependent on income, hobbyist, etc. Quite brilliant, when you think about it&#8230; Damned near impossible to ever reflect a negative impact.


The picture this forum gets from the drivers they compete with is no accurate
Many here belive it's a matter of time before UBER takes over the world

They belive UBER will raise rates then

Two years ago I believed that too
I belived uber would push us out
I actually witnessed numerous drivers leave the bussiness ( or switch to uber)

the guys that left , needed to go long ago

I do not feel there has been a real impact on "core drivers"
It's been more of a re-shuffle
This has been a net gain for surviving drivers

In the last 8 monts I realize uber will probably not take over

Actually in my area UBER has created numerous new customers
People that did not used taxi or livery regularly

I've been able to land some of these hybrids
They use uber mainly & and have me as a. Back up

The customers I did lose were mainly in the lower revenue side
Uber has actually pushed my per customer gross by at least 40%

What I just described
It looks like not many know the info I posted

Maybe the prize will never come ?

May the best win


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I think it is hard to define the "core " of Uber. It's a wide open, fluid architecture. I saw some of the data released last week, showing the demographic.apparently, you can expect those data points to completely change in six months. Part time, full time, dependent on income, hobbyist, etc. Quite brilliant, when you think about it&#8230; Damned near impossible to ever reflect a negative impact.


I'm not sure how the Owner of larger livey feels about the whole UBER deal

For us the small guys :
We are in between : Big Livery , Cab Companies , rides shear etc.

We're trying to poach any above average driver

At the livery holding lot LAX there is a lunch truck 
I've had numerous newbs introduce them selfs 
If the guy looks & sounds right 
I add them to my contact list ( and eventually try them)

For us we realize we need to network

Network has actually been like magic

I've been on waiting times @ large events some of the big guys have asked fot my card 
I network with 2 big livery companies now
And with a start up ( I will update on start up later)

To me is like this 
If we can poach the top uber drivers

Uber will have a tough time competing with us

Because of uber the transportation Pie is larger networking has proven better than competition


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> The picture this forum gets from the drivers they compete with is no accurate
> Many here belive it's a matter of time before UBER takes over the world
> 
> They belive UBER will raise rates then
> ...


Oh! Gotcha!
Yeah, we saw some drops in certain demands, but honestly, these were some of the least profitable and highest maintenance requirements, and we picked up new business in other areas as we can now extend marketing and offer discounts to others instead o the high number of commissions downtown. Our revenue has increased consistently for three years. Our drunk calls dried up 99%, *BUT* the " next time around " calls increased, for passengers seeking a night on the town but not wanting to deal with unpredictable surge rates anymore.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh! Gotcha!
> Yeah, we saw some drops in certain demands, but honestly, these were some of the least profitable and highest maintenance requirements, and we picked up new business in other areas as we can now extend marketing and offer discounts to others instead o the high number of commissions downtown. Our revenue has increased consistently for three years. Our drunk calls dried up 99%, *BUT* the " next time around " calls increased, for passengers seeking a night on the town but not wanting to deal with unpredictable surge rates anymore.


Exactly

You are correct

Similar efect here

I never rest in my laurels 
But I've been able to sleep at night


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm not sure how the Owner of larger livey feels about the whole UBER deal
> 
> For us the small guys :
> We are in between : Big Livery , Cab Companies , rides shear etc.
> ...


The larger companies with exclusive hotel contracts have definitely taken some hits here, but like I said, it takes high maintenance and commissions to hold on to those. Smart operators always reassess where to fling their dough, and shift it around anyway. But those who treated drivers like crap have certainly lost some professional resources to Uber.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

holamigos said:


> my poor friend i refered lasted 2 nights, around the same time i stopped doing uber in miami.


Now THAT is a smart newbie!!


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

UberMom2 said:


> No sliding scale here. It's $1.60 per mile and .20 cents per minute. Those are numbers for Uber X.
> 
> Uber takes a bigger cut for UberXL rides, but I've heard nothing about a sliding scale.


well at least at that rate you MAY cover your real expenses...good luck


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Part timers have their head firmly placed...somewhere...so they ignore their actual costs. I'm at a loss, even *with* Uber's hype, how anyone can imagine they are making money after driving more than 2 or 3 paychecks?


$68 Uber Income - $42 Gas Expense = $18 'profit'

Not bad for just a part-time job working only 24hrs/wk!!

Surely their calculations go something like that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> well at least at that rate you MAY cover your real expenses...good luck


Hopefully she has commercial insurance too. The risks just aren't worth it even if the rates were good.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Actually in my area UBER has created numerous new customers
> People that did not used taxi or livery regularly
> 
> May the best win


Interesting. So Uber has been good for increasing awareness of the industry as a whole ultimately increasing other services?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Interesting. So Uber has been good for increasing awareness of the industry as a whole ultimately increasing other services?


Some people were shy to try our services before

UBER's cool factor increased usage


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm not sure how the Owner of larger livey feels about the whole UBER deal
> 
> For us the small guys :
> We are in between : Big Livery , Cab Companies , rides shear etc.
> ...


I like your take on this. That's exactly the kind of thing that Uber will do for the industry. The low bottom draggers in the industry will need to shape up or they will find themselves working f0r Uber for peanuts. While the rest of the industry will bring driving people around to a whole new level. These drivers will be in demand. And they will make great money because they worked hard at their trade.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> I see them all the time, surge chasers putting 50k miles on a new car. They come up with excuses, a guy on a lease with 50k miles so far and hasn't been driving that long that only takes surges said "I'm gonna have the miles rolled back on the car before I turn it in" lol he knows nothing about the new computers.


I can't say I was ever a surge chaser but I did go spend a weekend in a nearby town that always surges, since I never saw surges in my town until 2 am, just to see what the big deal was all about. I don't have the answers but it showed it was surging the whole weekend. I think I got 6 surge rides because the surge seemed to "blink" on and off. Funny how it blinked off just as I got a ping. Final total for the weekend was almost $200 bucks pay with $15 in surge. Surge is tricky at best and probably just another ploy by Uber to deceive drivers. I know when used against the guarantee, the surge goes to Uber, not the driver. Go ahead, ask me what that means. Some already know. It's borderline criminal.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

J. D. said:


> I can't say I was ever a surge chaser but I did go spend a weekend in a nearby town that always surges, since I never saw surges in my town until 2 am, just to see what the big deal was all about. I don't have the answers but it showed it was surging the whole weekend. I think I got 6 surge rides because the surge seemed to "blink" on and off. Funny how it blinked off just as I got a ping. Final total for the weekend was almost $200 bucks pay with $15 in surge. Surge is tricky at best and probably just another ploy by Uber to deceive drivers. I know when used against the guarantee, the surge goes to Uber, not the driver. Go ahead, ask me what that means. Some already know. It's borderline criminal.


If you are out working for the Guarantees then you are already working the bottom of your earnings potential. If you are surging and you make more than the Guarantees then they don't apply. It's one or the , not both. Nothing criminal about it. Uber gives you a safety blanket if you fall flat on your face when you go out. Nothing more.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> If you are out working for the Guarantees then you are already working the bottom of your earnings potential. If you are surging and you make more than the Guarantees then they don't apply. It's one or the , not both. Nothing criminal about it. Uber gives you a safety blanket if you fall flat on your face when you go out. Nothing more.


Sounds good and would be great if it worked exactly like that. What you stated is absolutely true if a driver only works guarantee or only takes surges. But for anyone hitting both, here's the way it really works.

Uber averages all of your hours for the week. That's the tricky part. So if you drive for the guarantee Thursday and collect on it, then on Friday you get the surges, Uber takes whatever they paid you from the Thursday guarantee off your surges (if you exceeded the guarantee on Friday with surges). They recoup their guarantee money by averaging the week.

So, how many drivers of the 100,000+ do think this affects? Better yet, how many even know this? It happened to me.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> If you are out working for the Guarantees then you are already working the bottom of your earnings potential. If you are surging and you make more than the Guarantees then they don't apply. It's one or the , not both. Nothing criminal about it. Uber gives you a safety blanket if you fall flat on your face when you go out. Nothing more.


Hey AJ, just so you know, I've been doing tons and tons of research. Pretty soon, I'm going to be a freaking expert on all things Uber. I'll be able to tell you what brand of toilet paper Travis uses. Wait... that's kinda gross...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Sounds good and would be great if it worked exactly like that. What you stated is absolutely true if a driver only works guarantee or only takes surges. But for anyone hitting both, here's the way it really works.
> 
> Uber averages all of your hours for the week. That's the tricky part. So if you drive for the guarantee Thursday and collect on it, then on Friday you get the surges, Uber takes whatever they paid you from the Thursday guarantee off your surges (if you exceeded the guarantee on Friday with surges). They recoup their guarantee money by averaging the week.
> 
> So, how many drivers of the 100,000+ do think this affects? Better yet, how many even know this? It happened to me.


In the end it's either the guarantee that will pay more or your actual fares that will pay more. You get one or the other. Not both. What gets put in your bank account is what it's all about.

Fact is I have never got a guarantee payment. My fares have always exceeded whatever Uber has set up. They are there as a safety blanket. Nothing more. If you get paid a guarantee in my neck of the woods I consider it a failing grade on the part of the driver. (Other markets this is not the case as the rates are so low it's almost better to cash in on it.)


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Hey AJ, just so you know, I've been doing tons and tons of research. Pretty soon, I'm going to be a freaking expert on all things Uber. I'll be able to tell you what brand of toilet paper Travis uses. Wait... that's kinda gross...


You may want to re look at that research and add a bit of objectivity to it. While I don't come across on one side or the other, I think you need to apply some scientific principal to some of your claims. May help the rest of us see more of what you are seeing that you think some of us are missing.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> SOME flock to the lowest prices. Others flick to the best value, and some flock to the most ostentatious. Your mileage may vary (as may the rate you get paid for that mile!!!
> 
> I think the taxi mess is more complicated than people like to admit. Believe me, I have major issues with the way they run the show, but they also have a buttload of requirements, including rate restrictions, coverage requirements, dispatch and office requirements, accessibility laws, etc. You must consider those factors in root cause analysis.


You are spot on. The taxi mess is nothing but cab companies responding to how passengers and drivers as independent contractors behave. In response that business model, government regulations are set up to ensure both safety and fairness to the driver, passenger and company.

There must be a balance between passengers getting a quick, inexpensive ride and drivers being able to make enough income to continue providing those rides. But every time the pendulum swings in favor of either the driver's or passenger's side, it must take from the other. Yes, inexpensive fares are great for the passenger, but it pushes quality drivers and vehicles off the road. Yes, unlimited Uber vehicles on the road is great for the passenger but it means less income per driver. Yes, having a cap on the number of taxi's on the road is great for the driver but creates long wait times for the passenger. Yes, having the option of hailing a taxi is great but cab drivers are always put into the situation of "do I ignore the passenger with their hand in the air or the one who called?" Either way, in the eyes of the public, you're performing bad service when you don't stop for that hail or you don't pick up the passenger who called.

Uber is great for the public currently, but as the government gradually steps in to make things more fair for both the passenger and driver, I think you'll start seeing them become more of what taxi companies are now.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

I like reading input of what you all have to offer as far as being informative and I appreciate it. As a new driver in Boston I've made decent change on short hours after expenses. One of my problems is the rating system eventually taking out good drivers due to dumb pax ratings. I just wanted something to put a little extra $$ in my pocket having a full time job and young kids, the self starting hours are great since I'm a night owl. With that said, I don't see this panning out over time if the changes keep going for the worse and not for the better to the actual people driving who make this thing actually work.


----------



## UberBlack2016 (Nov 6, 2016)

WOW!!! So much information here. I like it and it will act as a FYI for me. Not long here and to Uber but I have to say that in 2 days I have seen many imperfections, confusions, and financial discomforts. Of course not a career but for extra expense clear ups only. However there has to be a better way than run a full gas tank in two days with 15-30 mile drops and of course no tips? Yes it's UBER!!!! Thx


----------



## NaplesRick (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello all, I am new here on the forums. I cannot believe what I am reading! How does this company get away with this crap? I am in a smallish town in Florida. Uber came here a little over a year ago and it was a good thing. It was good because people actually tipped the driver. I would say 3/5 would at least give a couple of bucks. It is ridiculous to think that Uber does not encourage tipping. Why in the hell not? Even Lyft has a place in the app to tip drivers. The fare of most rides is stupid to say the least. I have driven 20+ minutes for a 3 minute ride. This happens all too often. Yesterday, after being online for almost 3 hours waiting for just one fricken ride, I finally get a good ping. I drive 23 minutes to get the Pax. Then I wait at least 5 minutes as I could not find them. Then I drive them 44 minutes across town to their destination. I am glad I finally have a quality ride. Nice couple just out exploring the area. NO TIP, AGAIN! I drive perfectly, my car has leather and I am complimented on its cleanliness daily. I make conversation only if the pax initiates it as I understand not wanting to talk after a long day. What the hell do I have to do, short of requesting tips outright, to get these cheap a** people to do the right thing? A cab is 20 bux just to sit in it and it is common to tip even then! People cannot be this stupid as to think the super cheap (unrealistic even) fare they just paid is an adequate amount to the driver. Then Uber comes along and takes 20%. WTH? All the do is maintain an automated system, poorly too I might add. Glitchy and slow to process most rides. I had one day where I got 4 requests in a row all 20+ minutes from me. Of course the pax cancelled, but only after I drove a good distance of the way there. NO PENALTY FEE TO ME! Waste of my time. Now I understand why there was a ton of drivers boycotting this company. If you drive for full time due to having no other means of work, like me, then this is absolute garbage. The mileage on your vehicle alone dictates a minimum fare of $5 should be implemented. Also, there should be a fee per person. Finally, Uber needs to be far more proactive in looking at local gas prices. I see gas go up, but their ridiculous rates stay the same. I am not a happy Uber driver.


----------



## UberBlack2016 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey 617Pete, I have read your comment, and so true. I see my meaning to join such an outfit for the same cause such as yourself, just extra funds for the pocket to support or cover regular day to day family matters, or even pending old bills in order to get out of the mix. However there's another flip side to that coin. If these other true comments and accusations continue because of how this gig operates, then why be in a fight that has no meaning or a war that has already won before initiated. I will never leave my present occupation for this, though it sounds good, but no guarantees, and in life I might add. That's a matter I can't live with, too much to loose there. Just here as a part time weekday after work for a few hours, and on Friday/Saturday only. No need to kill myself, but have to be careful, greed kills in the long run.


----------



## UberBlack2016 (Nov 6, 2016)

NaplesRick, I understand your frustration, and you have a valid point. I have just started last Friday driving, yes I have to admit that there should be a tip policy, because many are so cheap they chose to call Uber in the first place. Its really ridiculous that such an out fit should care about drivers. WE are the ones providing the services, and also as they've indicated, " Its a Business " ! I found it to be a little chaotic that for such small change and so many out there driving, competition is at its high. Wining and dining the riders with beverages, and products for a more sufficient experience. Uber should provide all these additions for such service, not us drivers, they are not our family. For the fare rate its a lose lose for us as drivers as well if we have to provide, so supporting the riders is out of the question. Possibly if the fare rate, and the tip is with respectfully descent and affordable then just maybe. The fares should all start at $10.00/$15.00 min, just like UberXL, not at below $5.00 min after all hits off the pie per ride. I have been wanting to hit a surge red spot, and I found it to be a hit an miss situation. I feel that its a serious delusion in Ubers system, because its like a " WILD CARD ", you never know where or peak times, or non-peak times. WTF to that. I have over 30 rides in 1 1/2 days and I should have been tipped many times, especially my last one on Saturday. Trying in getting close to a surged area for the whole day, started to become impossible, just ping after ping and gas wasting became a frustrating factor after a while I had noticed. Okay so, I picked up a pool of 5 all together heading 50 miles from origin area, late night, oh and BTW 4 tolls too. It took me over 45 minutes (all highway) one way to reach destination at approx 10:30 p.m.. It was ridiculous that I just got a thank you, and door closed. I couldn't believe it, if they had taken the train that fare is over $100.00 and 2.5 hours. Getting them there in 45 minutes, and no tip, was upsetting during my journey back to my origin area. After that I called it quits for the night. Yes I could have been driving on the beat for the early morning hours, but not to be taking these long ass trips again to lose in the end. Though I had been driving for 6 hours already, made $200.00 + (4) Tolls, because Uber doesn't pay for the tolls for returning back to your origin location where started. " SUCKS " !! There goes another expense out of my pocket. I was okay, but disappointed. Got home at midnight, and had a drink to forget about the day. lol


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok you 2 last posters resurrected a thread that was long dead almost year and half..........plus I only skimmed through your responses...why? Too many words run together with no breaks or pauses or paragraphs.....he'll I even break mine up with periods.....so keep long posting hardly anyone will read....


----------

